# "C" key not working on keyboard



## Ironroger (Mar 11, 2009)

I suddenly had this problem starting this morning. The "C" key on my keyboard doesn't work at all. Right now I'm Copying and pasting it every time I need to use it. At first I thought it might just be dirty, so I popped it off to Clean it. That didn't work, so I unplugged it and replugged it in, that didn't work. I ended up buying a new keyboard, but when I turned the Computer on and started using it, the same problem was happening. I really have no idea what to do, and any help would be greatly appreCiated.



Windows: Windows XP5.1 (Build 2600) Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer: 6.0.2900.2180
Memory (RAM): 2048 MB
CPU Info: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+
CPU Speed: 2388.0 MHz
Sound card: Realtek AC97 Audio
Display Adapters: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series | ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series | NetMeeting driver | RDPDD Chained DD
Monitors: 1
Screen Resolution: 1440 X 900 - 32 bit
Network: Network Present
Network Adapters: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport
CD / DVD Drives: D: BENQ DVD DD DW1650
COM Ports: COM1 | COM2
LPT Ports: LPT1
Mouse: 8 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C: 153.4GB | E: 465.6GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 106.4GB | E: 285.1GB
USB Controllers: 2 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): Not Detected
PCMCIA (Laptops): Not Installed
Manufacturer: Phoenix Technologies, LTD
Product Make: 
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: AT/AT COMPATIBLE | 03/30/06 | Nvidia - 42302e31
Time Zone: Pacific Standard Time
Battery: No Battery
Motherboard: NF-CK804
Modem: Not detected
:


----------



## Ironroger (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't mean to bump this early but I just notiCed something else. The C key works when I press shift at the same time. Control + C doesn't Copy, but shift + C does a Capital C.


----------



## amenite (Feb 27, 2011)

I realize this thread is over two years old, but I happened to develop this issue recently intermittently on an XP machine I use quite alot.

I discovered it was being caused by a Windows Media Player update prompt that was popping under several open applications when the player was launched from within another app. Once I cleared that prompt I no longer had the problem with my "c" key or the Ctrl+c combination.


----------

